# Apple TV+ Launches November 1 with $4.99/mo Subscription



## B. Shoe (Apr 3, 2008)

Apple announced at its September 10 product program that Apple TV+ will launch on November 1, with a $4.99/mo. subscription price.

Apple TV Plus release date, price info and everything you need to know | TechRadar

The article reads that those buying Apple products will receive a one-year subscription to Apple TV+, but does not state if there is a grace period for those that may have recently purchased Apple products.

Will you buy in on Apple TV+?


----------



## billsharpe (Jan 25, 2007)

I bought a refurbished 9.7-inch iPad three weeks ago. Don't know if that makes me eligible for a free year of Apple TV+.


----------



## B. Shoe (Apr 3, 2008)

billsharpe said:


> I bought a refurbished 9.7-inch iPad three weeks ago. Don't know if that makes me eligible for a free year of Apple TV+.


It's a great question. I purchased a new iPhone 10 days ago and am curious myself.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

ask Tim


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

billsharpe said:


> I bought a refurbished 9.7-inch iPad three weeks ago. Don't know if that makes me eligible for a free year of Apple TV+.


Sounds like you'd have to buy a new device and the Apple TV+ would be a throw in.

Rich


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

Rich said:


> Sounds like you'd have to buy a new device and the Apple TV+ would be a throw in.
> 
> Rich


Timing is everything! The deal was started on 9/9 so those that bought before that don't get the freebie year. But they could return the item if it is within the return window and purchase again.

BTW, the deal is for new and Apple refurbished items on the list. Mac, iPhone, iPod, and AppleTV

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## B. Shoe (Apr 3, 2008)

lparsons21 said:


> Timing is everything! The deal was started on 9/9 so those that bought before that don't get the freebie year. But they could return the item if it is within the return window and purchase again.


Can I return my Apple TV and/or iPhone and just re-buy the same one? I'll just pay the $5/month, if it means that or setting up a whole new device again.


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

B. Shoe said:


> Can I return my Apple TV and/or iPhone and just re-buy the same one? I'll just pay the $5/month, if it means that or setting up a whole new device again.


Good question. I suppose you might be able to do that if you bought in a store. I suspect you won't be able to though.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

lparsons21 said:


> Good question. I suppose you might be able to do that if you bought in a store. I suspect you won't be able to though.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


You only get about two weeks after purchase to return them to the Apple store IIRC.

Rich


----------



## billsharpe (Jan 25, 2007)

I wasn't planning to subscribe to AppleTV+ anyway. Netflix, Amazon Prime, and Acorn provide enough streaming for me. My Roku TV has many other streaming channels too.


----------



## dmspen (Dec 1, 2006)

My 2nd gen Apple TV died a few weeks ago. It just refused to power ON. Looks like a good time to get the newest generation.


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

billsharpe said:


> I wasn't planning to subscribe to AppleTV+ anyway. Netflix, Amazon Prime, and Acorn provide enough streaming for me. My Roku TV has many other streaming channels too.


I think the secret to streaming and saving money is to break the mold of watching the latest on the various cable and broadcast channels. For me that is hard to do.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

dmspen said:


> My 2nd gen Apple TV died a few weeks ago. It just refused to power ON. Looks like a good time to get the newest generation.


Try taking that ATV to an Apple Store. I had a similar problem with one that was out of warranty and they fixed it and didn't charge me anything. Don't let that stop you from getting a new 4K ATV, they are great.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

lparsons21 said:


> I think the secret to streaming and saving money is to break the mold of watching the latest on the various cable and broadcast channels. For me that is hard to do.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


Yup, once you truly disengage from the Guide, any Guide, you can save a bundle. In fact, watching television could cost 15 bucks a month...in total. But I get it. It's hard to do.

Rich


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

Rich said:


> Yup, once you truly disengage from the Guide, any Guide, you can save a bundle. In fact, watching television could cost 15 bucks a month...in total. But I get it. It's hard to do.
> 
> Rich


Why stop at $15? You could have it be $0 if you can stand ads. An amazing amount of content is out there for the viewing for no subscription cost.

For me during the day, the free ad supported ones are fine as I'm generally not engrossed in watching. And even when I have cable/sat, I also have Netflix, Amazon and Hulu. Amazon is essentially free since I would have it even if I didn't use the video. Netflix & Hulu together are about $27 with no ads.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

lparsons21 said:


> Why stop at $15? You could have it be $0 if you can stand ads. An amazing amount of content is out there for the viewing for no subscription cost.
> 
> For me during the day, the free ad supported ones are fine as I'm generally not engrossed in watching. And even when I have cable/sat, I also have Netflix, Amazon and Hulu. Amazon is essentially free since I would have it even if I didn't use the video. Netflix & Hulu together are about $27 with no ads.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


Can't stand commercials. Well, I should say I can't stand repetitive commercials. Really don't like commercials on apps where I can't FF thru them.

Rich


----------



## billsharpe (Jan 25, 2007)

If it's not a recording we're watching I use the mute button during commercials. Sometimes it's difficult to discover the sponsor's name until the commercial has nearly ended. It's kind of fun to try guessing who the sponsor is.


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

Rich said:


> Can't stand commercials. Well, I should say I can't stand repetitive commercials. Really don't like commercials on apps where I can't FF thru them.
> 
> Rich


Amazon's imdb ad supported free service isn't too bad about repeating ads, certainly not as bad as Hulu's ad version.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

billsharpe said:


> If it's not a recording we're watching I use the mute button during commercials. Sometimes it's difficult to discover the sponsor's name until the commercial has nearly ended. It's kind of fun to try guessing who the sponsor is.


Don't take my opinions on commercials the wrong way. I enjoy them when I watch them. Seeing them over and over kinda sucks the joy out of the room.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

lparsons21 said:


> Amazon's imdb ad supported free service isn't too bad about repeating ads, certainly not as bad as Hulu's ad version.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


Such an interesting site, why don't they have an ad free option? That could be a huge site managed correctly.

Rich


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

Rich said:


> Such an interesting site, why don't they have an ad free option? That could be a huge site managed correctly.
> 
> Rich


Ya gotta pay for the subscription in some way. Amazon added imdb to be a free ad supported way. As has XUMO, Pluto and a slew of other ad supported streamers. There's even been some business articles talking about how lucrative those might turn out to be.

I can see the draw for both businesses and individuals. You just have to get over the ad-a-phobia!! 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

lparsons21 said:


> Ya gotta pay for the subscription in some way. Amazon added imdb to be a free ad supported way. As has XUMO, Pluto and a slew of other ad supported streamers. There's even been some business articles talking about how lucrative those might turn out to be.
> 
> I can see the draw for both businesses and individuals. *You just have to get over the ad-a-phobia!!*
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


Not gonna happen unless something catastrophic happens.

Rich


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

lparsons21 said:


> Ya gotta pay for the subscription in some way. Amazon added imdb to be a free ad supported way. As has XUMO, Pluto and a slew of other ad supported streamers. There's even been some business articles talking about how lucrative those might turn out to be.
> 
> I can see the draw for both businesses and individuals. You just have to get over the ad-a-phobia!!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


I too can see the draw for some businesses and individuals. But I'm old and might die sooner or sooner. I sure don't want to waste what time I have watching commercials. I don't even like to waste time skipping commercials, but I still do for a few things.


----------

